

The High Tide Rule (for dealing w/ VCs) - atainter
http://vcrules.wordpress.com/2010/07/29/hightide/

======
tptacek
Is there some deep subtle meaning I'm missing here, or did he just write an
article that says "VC's like markets with huge growth opportunities"?

